# Funky walnut milling



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I had a couple decent walnut logs dropped off a few months ago in a mixed load. They were butt logs that had grown together at the very base. The guy was smart enough to bring the base too.

I have looked at this chunk of wood off and on, knowing I wanted to cut table top slabs from it...I am not as good freehand chainsaw milling as Texas Timbers, plus it's just more cleanup with the chainsaw marks. I wanted to stand it on the mill and slice cookies...but it was just too big for that diameter wise. Over 3' x 4'...my mill will only let me cut 27" wide.




























 Then I got to thinking, hey this should split pretty easy. So I stripped off the bark, grabbed a couple wedges and she popped right in 1/2.










It didn't even damage the wood to be split, they were not joined very tight at all inside. I will/the buyer will be able to join the slices back together (I would do it Nakashima style).



















On the mill, sitting on a couple honeylocust boards to span my deck.










Yep I am going to clear and be able to cut it now.



















I am having a cook out tonight so I had to quit there. I will mill it tomorrow (if it doesn't rain, supposed to) I am pretty sure it is back on the same plane as it was standing whole. I will make some shallow test cuts and try to fit the pieces back together to make sure. I have to get down past where the tree guy made a couple messy cuts with his chainsaw anyway so it will not waste much getting perfectly lined back up. I should be able to slab this all the way down, it looks to clear my guide roller (took the adjustable one off for max cut width) even at the butt swell.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that is one beautiful stump. Neither of us is a carver -- you'd be more likely able to do this than me -- but can you picture a carved chair from that solid chunk of wood with sap and heart interacting with each other? That would take more patience than I have for sure. I think what you're doing with them is the right choice. 

We're having a cookout too. The grandboys are fixing to be here & Mrs. TT bought one of those plastic pools - ought to be fun. Enjoy your cookout too brother. 

P.S. I moved the mill this weekend and had a couple more walnuts lined up for millin too but haven't got to them yet. Nothin fancy just regular old boring walnut but hey the chocolate wood is beautiful no matter the grain patterns.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*I just could not take it, too curious*

I went ahead and knocked off a baby set, they will get bigger the further down I cut. These are ~25" wide and 42" long...I think they are pretty neat. I will post pictures of some of the rest (should get 8 total sawing them 2 1/2" thick) In a day or 2...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Another similar set










Then they start getting bigger, these are about 36" x 48"


















They were a mill full though, full 27" cut. The guide roller on one side was rubbing and the bandwheel on the other side was too.


















Close ups. Very colorful grain, even rough sawn...


















I am going to sticker them tomorrow. I just stacked them back in reverse order for now. 8 sets.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Never seen an ugly walnut stump. I really like how much sap those have. What you gonna do with 'em?

Kinda funny, when I look at other sawyer's wood I think "I know what I would do with that." And usually when I look at mine I think "What the heck can I do with this?"


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a plan in mind for one set, one of the bigger ones. I am going to make 2 end tables...that can be pushed together to make a coffee table.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> I have a plan in mind for one set, one of the bigger ones. I am going to make 2 end tables...that can be pushed together to make a coffee table.


That's a great idea. :thumbup1:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That's really neat. I like the idea of a two-piece coffee table.

How long would you leave a cookie like that to dry after sealing?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Streamwinner said:


> How long would you leave a cookie like that to dry after sealing?


Well since I am in no hurry currently, a long time (couple years). If I did get in a hurry I could throw them in my kiln. I am going to dry these slow though to minimize cracking.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Great idea. I love the grain and the contours on the outside are nice too.


Streamwinner said:


> How long would you leave a cookie like that to dry after *sealing*?


Would you seal the cookies? If so, the whole thing, or just the sapwood? If not, just sticker in one stack, outside and out of the sun?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Would you seal the cookies?
> 
> If so, the whole thing, or just the sapwood?
> 
> If not, just sticker in one stack, outside and out of the sun?


I _should_...

Yes the whole thing.

Stickered inside the shed.

They are still deadstacked. I have had luck with tung oil before, not tung oil finish, pure tung oil. Just soak the cookies/do it a few times and it slows the drying and can be sanded off/finished over no problem. A wax sealer is too messy and pentacryl is to rich for my blood $$$. And really I don't mind if they crack some, I like using bowties (butterflies, dutchmen) for repairs/for looks.


----------

